# Our new pup



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

His name is King. That was his given name. We have had him for about three weeks. He just turned a year old. He is a rescue dog. He needs a lot of training. We had him to the vet within the week we picked him up. He has an old fracture in his paw and is supposed to rest it as much as possible, but being a puppy still, he does not rest it. We have not built our house on our property yet, but he will be the perfect dog as we own a little over 17 acres and he sure will have a lot of fun.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

He looks like a real friendly pup! Best of luck with him.


----------



## sandj81 (Apr 10, 2014)

He looks very sweet. Aanndd he has a very smoochable nose. A very important quality.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Overall he is very sweet with a lot of crazy puppy in him.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I am totally in love!!!!!!!

And my childhood best friend/dog growing up was named King. snifsnifff

Your pup is beautiful.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Congratulations. He is a beautiful color and looks like he will be a medium size dog. Hope he turns out to be all you need.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

He is so handsome!


----------

